# Six Minute Solutions - Problem 30



## Wolverine (Oct 14, 2006)

Problem #30 in 6MS asks what it means if Phase B is orange in color and references the 2002 NEC 215.8. My 2005 NEC skips from 215.7 to 215.9. Would I be correct in assuming that this was probably an article dealing with color coding of conductors that was eventually eliminated from the Code?

:drunk:

Wake me up when October ends.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 14, 2006)

As Miss Emily Latella says, "Nevermind".

All I had to do was RTFM to see that, yes, it has been deleted from the 2005 Code. Which is why it was very important that "the other board" include that question in the 2006 6MS.

:"the other board":


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 16, 2006)

It's still there, just in a different spot. I don't have my code book with me, but my notes say:

NEC 2005 230.56 "Orange marks conductor having higher phase voltage to ground"

also see 110.15 High-Leg Marking


----------

